# R35 suspension



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a set of standard R35 suspension. Needs to be complete units, and as low mileage as possible. DBA upwards please. Let me know what you've got.

Thanks


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Sorted. Thanks


----------

